# Just a new gold button



## MGH (Mar 21, 2013)

Nothing that hasn’t been done before, but I’m still pleased. Nice and shiny . This is my third refining; it all came from karat scrap. Weight is 6.30g, but that’s with a little bit of flux on the bottom that I’ll clean up later.

This button fractured when I placed it into water after melting. It all stayed in one piece, but there’s a section that looks like it tried to break away, leaving a cavity in the button and a shelf-like formation. Anyone else experienced this?

-	Matt


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 21, 2013)

That's a nice looking button. I know it makes you feel good when you get one, and then another one refined. The powder looks great too. Nice and golden brown like cinnamon. 

Keep up the great work.

Kevin


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi,

I agree with Kevin that is one nice button. Keep your refining and post your powder and button.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## srlaulis (Mar 22, 2013)

> This button fractured when I placed it into water after melting. It all stayed in one piece, but there’s a section that looks like it tried to break away, leaving a cavity in the button and a shelf-like formation. Anyone else experienced this?



I have experienced this before. I believe it happens when you drop your button into the cold water before the internal, molten gold has solidified. Basically the outer portion has hardened and the inside is still molten. I remelted the button, allowed to harden to a point where the button is no longer glowing then I pick up with tweezers and drop into the cold water. Ever since, I no longer have that fracture problem.


----------



## MGH (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. There was another recent post in the help wanted section about this same type of fracturing. Guess I'll have to be just a little more patient next time. Thanks again.


----------



## TroyTempest (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow! That looks really good though. Welcome to the 'Fractured Button' club.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## RoboSteveo (Mar 25, 2013)

Great looking gold there. Good job. I like the fractured look, shows it high purity AU.


----------

